# He is coming to Town



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi All,

Guess who is coming to your house this summer?

Tune in here for further details.

Same Bat time!
Same Bat Channel!

Talk to you all soon!

Rob


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Maybe?*


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nuther Dave is on the right path. 

Santa is getting ready for his busy season and doing a little trip just for our group. He will be sending some special cars in your direction. YOU....... are needed to produce these cars as all the Elfs are off on Vacation, the next 10 weeks. Here is what we ALL need to do to help Santa out!

*Santa’s "trimming down" Exchange *

You can all enter regardless of your skillset.

This is for all of us who love painting, remodeling, chopping, hacking, decaling and resin casting cars to share with others. 

*VERY BASIC RULES*

1. Cars are to be HO scale.

2. Cars need to have a running chassis (not a speed demon, but a complete one that can make a lap around the track ).

3. Body must be unique, anything from painted/decaled, to custom resin.
NO "straight out of the box" cars.

4. Send $6 for return priority shipping with delivery confirmation. This can be cash, check, or money order sent with your car. (NO PAYPAL PLEASE)

5. When you send your car, add your HobbyTalk name in the box. That will make things much easier for me.

6. This Rule is not set in stone, but I will try to send like for like. EXAMPLE: If you send a TJet, I will try to make sure you get a TJet, Tyco for Tyco, resin molded for resin molded, etc. Be aware that this CANNOT always be accomplished.

7. Deadline for me to receive cars: July 21st. Late responders' cars will be kept by Santa!!!! I cars shipped by July 28th.

Please send them to:

Rob White
6700 Aylesworth Ave
Lincoln, Ne 68505
402-202-5039
Black Oxxpurple

Please do not send any cars until after July 4th.

So, let’s have some fun and start to get busy making a car to exchange!! 

Thanks for everyone who is going to participate, and lets have some fun.

Oxx - Rob

Those that are in to Exchange a CAR!

Black Oxxpurple
Harold Sage
Joe65SkylarkGS
Eastside Johnny
Win43
Honda27
Joes870
Gerome
Bubba 123
Hittman101
Alpink
NTxSlotCars
tazman052186


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

I was just asking about something like this, Cool your taking charge of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll throw my hat in the ring. :dude:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'M IN!!!!!!

Thanks Oxx for taking over this July Xchange. This Santa needs a break.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

im in again zoom we go


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

MEOW...erm...I mean ME TOO! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I want to play.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gerome said:


> I want to play.


Ditto!!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

You can count me in this time.. Will there still be one around x-mas also?? Oh boy I can't wait!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> You can count me in this time.. Will there still be one around x-mas also?? Oh boy I can't wait!!!


let's cross that "12/21/12" bridge-thingy 1st Johnny :thumbsup:
ROFLMAO!!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Am just thinking of my build in the form of One Kicker of a Cereal Box Prize...*

I'll do it...as long as it can be something Wild, Crazy and Nut like.:freak:

Bob...Home of the Two Scoops per box...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds good to me Bob. Only you are capable of a true Bob...Craft if your way Build...Zilla. Bring it on Bob, I am adding you to the Builders list.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

repost


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

in too


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I just need to get a chassis and mines ready!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Heck, Im in!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Heck, Im in!!!


Let it be known to all on this date that the Fine Gentleman from the 28th state of Texas has joined in on the fun!! :hat:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Let it be known to all on this date that the Fine Gentleman from the 28th state of Texas has joined in on the fun!! :hat:


Ahhh.... "Fergit da' Alamo, Already"...ROFLMAO!!! :thumbsup:
bad joke :freak:

YEAY on "Tex" !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I know that there are at least 2 dozen that model on a regular basis. Come join in the fun. Send a custom car get a custom car.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Count me in. I found something that I can do. Thanks Oxx


----------

